# I would like to share a story: *RIP Choctaw*



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

This story is not my story. But the story of a horse that I loved just the same. She belonged to one of friends. More like a little sister actually.
4.5 years ago she traded a saddle for this little 5 month old horse (who looked more like a donkey). She was a rack of bones and had clearly been neglected. After a few months of being fed right and taken care of she started coming into her own. At 2.5, she started riding her. She was so gentle and easy goin that in 30 days her 3 yr old nephew was riding her around. At about 3, she started to develope a massive underbite. She had dentist after dentist, vet after vet try to fix/correct the problem, all to no avail. At 3.5 she got to where she'd colic frequently. In September of last year, she leased her to a friend with a little sister, so that she could have a horse. As to what happened at the friends, no one can be sure. But when she went out 2 weeks later, she had lost 100 lbs (and she was already a thin horse, hard to keep weight because of her teeth), had whip marks all over her and couldnt breath properly. She brought her home right away. Had a vet, and she was diagnosed with heaves. 
Now for the lighter notes... In her 5 year life, she taught 4 people how to ride. Built there confidence. Was as sweet as any horse you would ever meet. 
So, last week she came off of her feed. The vet came out and said she needed her teeth done (which she had to get them done every 6 months, and the appointment was already scheduled for sunday). The dentist came out and did her teeth Sunday after noon. She was happily eating her bran mash that night. Of course, it was only a small bit since she had not been eating. 
At 5pm Monday, January 17th, Jessica comes home from work and goes out to feed. She finds her standing in the middle of the paddock, face swollen, head to the ground, blue ice cold gums. And I get a call. I go out and also call my mom to come (we have been through our share with horses). We couldnt get her to budge. As soon as I got there... we called our vet, in the middle of surgery and wouldnt be able to be there for 2 hours. So we call every vet in the county. Finally at 6:30 one calls back. As he gets there and starts the exam, she starts trying to throw her self down. So he went to get stronger drugs then the banamine we had given her, as well as the drug to put her down if need be. Before he could go to his truck and come back she threw her self on the ground for the last time and took her last breath. This vet has to be one of the best vets I have ever dealt with. He didnt charge us a penny. Even though he had driven 30 miles at 7pm.
She fought it all the way till the very end. Her whole life was a fight... but the lives that horse touched in her very short life was amazing. She passed away just shy of her 5th birthday in April. 

This is her right before going out on lease.








You may be gone, But you will NEVER before forgotten you sweet, sweet horse. You fought to the end. And it was a great battle.


----------



## RodeoGal (Nov 6, 2010)

This story breaks my heart. I love the horse and didn't know anything about it until 5 minutes ago. There are some terrible folks in this world.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea. She truly was an amazing horse. If only her first 5 months had been better... maybe, just maybe, she'd still be here today. But... she was given a great 4.5 years... that if she would have gone somewhere else... she may never have even made it that long. Its still hard to believe... everytime I really stop to think about that dreary night... it makes me cry.


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

A very touching story. Your friend gave her a happy 4 years, even though it's short I'm sure she had a happy life with her.


----------



## super sundae (Jan 26, 2011)

that is so sad but nice to know she had a awsome home before her passing,the pic of your horse is beautiful.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

So sad. Some people are just mean. Nice to know that she had a really good life though. She looks like a really sweet horse and I alreadly love her.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, what a sad story, thank you for sharing


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, okay~WAIT. She is beautiful, and SO SAD about her life~TRULY. But what the heck happened to those lease people that ABUSED her??? I have a suggestion: get a rope!!! Honestly, did anything happen to them??? I have never leased (in or out) and I cannot imagine such a terrible thing. Pretty sure here (Texas) something would be done by the authorities. The vet that came out would be asking a heap of questions and filing a report with the animal cruelty folks. This should not have happened....


----------



## QuarterhorseRider (Apr 7, 2011)

That made me cry


----------

